
Chrome latest update (76?) failing - kirankn
KSInstallAction install script failure. Exit code: 12. Standard error output: &quot;goobspatch: old hash mismatch: 6f3b7e392fba8665c971a110254954a86ed2e56e != 5c333879450103300e0ca50c73676b2dd9acac13\ndirpatcher.sh: couldn&#x27;t create &#x2F;Applications&#x2F;Google Chrome.app&#x2F;Contents&#x2F;Frameworks&#x2F;Google Chrome Framework.framework&#x2F;Versions&#x2F;76.0.3809.87&#x2F;Google Chrome Framework by applying &#x2F;tmp&#x2F;KSInstallAction.5NCiBx2Wyy&#x2F;m&#x2F;.patch&#x2F;framework_75.0.3770.100_76.0.3809.87.dirpatch&#x2F;Google Chrome Framework$gbs to &#x2F;Applications&#x2F;Google Chrome.app&#x2F;Contents&#x2F;Frameworks&#x2F;Google Chrome Framework.framework&#x2F;Versions&#x2F;75.0.3770.100&#x2F;Google Chrome Framework\n.keystone_install: dirpatcher of versioned directory failed, status 13\n&quot;.
======
vvzl2
Many others are facing the same issue
([https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/9379810?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/9379810?hl=en)).
But still no official reply.

------
dalleh
I don't know why but when I read the article I was on version 75.0.3700.142
and updated to version 76.0.3809.87 successfully. That's really weird.

